# Country that manufactures Cannondales Evo Frames?



## sdirep (Jan 28, 2009)

Like the title says, I wanted to know what country manufactures Cannondale Frames? Also, where are your personal frames from? Reason being, is because I just purchased a brand new 2012 Cannondale Hi Mod Evo Frame from a 100% ebay seller and just received the frame. Frame looks legit and real but the frame had a sticker under the bb that said made in china and thought these frames were made in USA. Can anyone please apply some knowledge. Thank you.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Cannondale's carbon frames are made in China. Like Cervelo and many others.

Their alloy frames used to be made in the USA, but they are now overseas too - Taiwan I think.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> Cannondale's carbon frames are made in China.


^^^ Yep, I picked up my 2013 EVO frame last week. Its a great looking frame, but it does have that 'China' sticker on the BB. My '09 Super6 has the American flag on the top tube, with the Made in USA note, but I think that was the last year they were made in the States.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

My C'dale Street said "HAND MADE IN THE USA" across the seat stays in bold white lettering under the clear coat. Gone are those days sadly along with the bike.


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought around when my 2009 supersix was built was the last time the carbon frames were made in the US, and after that they switched to offshore. Sadly, if this is a commentary for manufacturing quality of US built stuff, but I also heard that the quality went up... And issues like my recent frame crack are now much less common with offshore frames.


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

pretty much sums it up:

family guy stewie works at china - YouTube


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Google DOREL and read up on what's been goin down.

Who still makes carbon bits in the U.S.? I mean among the big Players.
I can think of ZIPPY and some of the Madones, anyone else?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

TriSliceRS said:


> I thought around when my 2009 supersix was built was the last time the carbon frames were made in the US, and after that they switched to offshore. Sadly, if this is a commentary for manufacturing quality of US built stuff, but I also heard that the quality went up... And issues like my recent frame crack are now much less common with offshore frames.


yes, the '09 Super Six was the last carbon frame made in the States. I had one. HAD. That model had more cracks than.............than............well darn, can't think of a good analogy. The carbon Synapse production was moved 'over seas' before the Supers were moved over. The people receiving them in in Bedford for final assembly had very good things to say about the Asian produced frames.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

my SS is a 2010. has the "China" sticker under the BB. It's been fine.


----------

